# dwarf tincs



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

After all the feed back on the kutari. i wanted to find out just how many dwarf tinc species or morphs are out there besides baukis mtn, oyapoks, lorenzo, and dwarf cobalts. trying to get more info on the frogs a love so much


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Try this link.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/64404-list-dwarfs.html


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/54162-dwarf-tincs.html


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

Boulanger, Ensing, Brazilian Yellowhead. Just to add to the others you mentioned.


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

thanks red but what are boulanger never heard of them





Redhead87xc said:


> Boulanger, Ensing, Brazilian Yellowhead. Just to add to the others you mentioned.


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

frogmanchu said:


> thanks red but what are boulanger never heard of them


It is the first one on the Tropical Experience Morph Guide. I guess it is called Nominant as well. This guide can get a little confusing to some people as this guide also considers Kutari, Blue Sips, and New Rivers to all be the same (but that is not what seems to be the consensus in the US hobby). I have heard from another local breeder that Boulanger is a Dwarf frog, but I have not seen it in person. I will hopefully get to see his pair this weekend at our local meet. 

Dendrobates tinctorius morphguide


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

cool red i looked at the morph guide and seen all that, but if you get to take pics of them pls attach them to this thread. i want to provide the best quality and diversity in the tinc world lol, in the starter stage of my tank room the door is causing the issues now but thanks for the info





Redhead87xc said:


> It is the first one on the Tropical Experience Morph Guide. I guess it is called Nominant as well. This guide can get a little confusing to some people as this guide also considers Kutari, Blue Sips, and New Rivers to all be the same (but that is not what seems to be the consensus in the US hobby). I have heard from another local breeder that Boulanger is a Dwarf frog, but I have not seen it in person. I will hopefully get to see his pair this weekend at our local meet.
> 
> Dendrobates tinctorius morphguide


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Frogmanchu,

When I first started with dart frogs, I also had the idea to breed as many morphs of D. tinctorius as I could find. The problem becomes that there is no "official" standards for setting out what a "morph" is (as they aren't considered taxonomically-significant in describing the frogs). So, as you see with Marcus site, he "lumps" together a number of morphs that we keep separate, as well as separates a number of morphs (mostly cobalt locality morphs) that we lump together here in the U.S.

While I do keep a fair number of different tinctorius morphs, I have really concentrated on maintaining as many different lines of some of the well-defined morphs. So, there were three importation of the "Matecho" morph, which I keep as separate lines as well as mixed lines. If someone tries to have as many lines in one collection, this can result in having 5 to 10 pairs from each color morph. I am also working on trying to acquire as many original lines of Azureus tinctorius as possible, as I have some real fears we will lose founder stocks from this morph over time.

Then there are the frogs from the same locality that were given different morph names. Some frogs from the Regina locality were given the name "Giant Orange" when imported from Europe and have since been kept separately. I have bred two lines of the Reginas and Giant Oranges (both from Patrick Nabors lines) together in an effort to restore some diversity to the animals in the hobby. We have decided to call this "new" line "Giant Reginas", so I guess you can add them to the "big list" of D. tinctorius.

Hope this helps a bit, Richard.



frogmanchu said:


> cool red i looked at the morph guide and seen all that, but if you get to take pics of them pls attach them to this thread. i want to provide the best quality and diversity in the tinc world lol, in the starter stage of my tank room the door is causing the issues now but thanks for the info


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Richard I would love to know if you see accelerated growth or other characteristics that could be defined as a geneticly robust animal in the Giant Regina.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Mark,

The Giant Regina progeny have not grown as uniformly as my other Giant Orange or Regina pairs progeny. Some have grown faster than any other tincs I have, but I have a few runts in the group and don't know what to make of them.

I'll take some photos and add them to the "Giant regina" thread.

Thanks for asking, Richard.



markpulawski said:


> Richard I would love to know if you see accelerated growth or other characteristics that could be defined as a geneticly robust animal in the Giant Regina.


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

sounds good rich keep me posted on the giant regina they where on my list after i read the thread you and lisa was on but didnt want to be frowned on for wanting what i think is a great frog from to lines that are actually one frog


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: dwarf tincs.......Updated*

okay here the big question what actually makes these tincs dwarfs? what is the standard to calling a frog a dwarf frog?


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

I have always thought it is just because thy don't get nearly as big as the other Standard Tincs. But what is funny is that I have seen Brazilian Yellowheads and Oyapocks that have been just as big as regular Cobalts and other standard Tincs. Ensing and Bakhuis seem to always be small though. I have never really seen them get too big.


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

sounds good, i think i'm just going to continue to add to my tinc collection


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

Tincs are the best. I wanted to just stick with Tincs but I am not venturing off into other species. Pumilio are a lot of fun as well, but I just love the size and colors of Tincs. The pictures of Bakhuis don't do it justice. They have these fine black spots on their legs that look awesome. They are fun little frogs.


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

i now lisa has some and i seen her's. plan on picking up three from here, and got cits lined up as well, what i really want right now are dwarf cobalts and lorenzos since i already have the oyapoks lol


----------



## Chicago Frog Man (Mar 5, 2009)

Here are a couple of photos of my adult Boulangers. They are definitely a smaller frog, I have some juvies about 7 months old that are larger than my adult pair!


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

Wow they look like oypaoks without the white soooooooooo cool! if you plan on selling the froglets let me know




Chicago Frog Man said:


> Here are a couple of photos of my adult Boulangers. They are definitely a smaller frog, I have some juvies about 7 months old that are larger than my adult pair!


----------



## Chicago Frog Man (Mar 5, 2009)

Frogmanchu, sent you a PM!


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

here's pics of the two largest oyapoks out of the four i have


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

From the photo on the right, it looks like you have a pair there. I grew out a group of Oyapocks recently and one of the males has been calling at about 7 months old. So you may have some calling soon. (The females won't be ready for several months after that).

Good luck with them, Richard.



frogmanchu said:


> here's pics of the two largest oyapoks out of the four i have


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

well well thats great news i have four and those are the largest so i put them together i hope that your right would love to see breeding out of them, more pics soon




Woodsman said:


> From the photo on the right, it looks like you have a pair there. I grew out a group of Oyapocks recently and one of the males has been calling at about 7 months old. So you may have some calling soon. (The females won't be ready for several months after that).
> 
> Good luck with them, Richard.


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

Still looking for dwarf tincs.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------

